# Making Music on a Macintosh SE



## kinine (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello,
Just bought an old Macintosh SE, and I was wondering if there is any software around where you can compose music with it.

I heard about 'Digital Perfomer' and 'Opcode Studio Vision... Are they still availible for the SE?


----------



## jbarley (Feb 17, 2008)

kinine said:


> Hello,
> Just bought an old Macintosh SE, and I was wondering if there is any software around where you can compose music with it.
> 
> I heard about 'Digital Perfomer' and 'Opcode Studio Vision... Are they still availible for the SE?


Anybody else think there is an "Echo" in this forum?

jb.


----------



## kinine (Feb 17, 2008)

I searched the whole forum, couldn't find any other posts about this subject...
(Maybe i'm a sucker at seeking information)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to use Master Tracks Pro and Encore for sequencing/notation years ago when the Mac SE was new.  Each of these requires you having a MIDI interface and MIDI controller or synth.  I still use Master Tracks on my Quadra 650.

You might also try asking over at the 68K Macintosh Liberation Army forums.  You might find some more answers there since they deal more with classic Macs and software for them.


----------



## 4C4Blessed (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep.. Master Trax Pro (MIDI only) will work great, as will Encore (Notation with some MIDI support). I've been using Master Trax Pro v 5.2 for a long time, it's amazingly powerful considering when it was written - I still use it on an old LC475 MIDI'ed up to my studio because of its simplicity and features not found elsewhere even today. You will need a MIDI interface - if you don't have an old one, you can buy a relatively new MOTU MIDI Express XT and it will connect to your SE and work just fine, it has the 8 pin serial port you will need (and USB for that matter). There is no support for Audio in either of those applications. No extra drivers are needed, as the applications talk "directly" over the serial port to the MOTU.


----------

